# Angled lav mount on drop in bowl



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Any suggestions for faucet replacement? Cust damaged faucet trying to repair. Should I just replace the bowl? Top? Vanity?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just replace faucet and sink


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Union_Brass_Slantback_Faucets_s/698.htm


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Just replace faucet and sink


I agree. That's not something they can do right now.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbersteve said:


> I agree. That's not something they can do right now.


Then I would go to Chicago or union brass sights as suggested by plumberman both are good choices. Expect 200$ range plus install,if they are tight on money this may be an issue.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn, I didn't know those faucets were still available. I have replaced their stems before but never the entire faucet. Though, I have never looked for one either. Good info.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> Any suggestions for faucet replacement? Cust damaged faucet trying to repair. Should I just replace the bowl? Top? Vanity?


*What kind of damage did the customer do, that would necessiate complete replacement? Sure that it's not just a bonnet assembly, seat, washer retainer, aireator stripped or broken off?*


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What kind of damage did the customer do, that would necessiate complete replacement? Sure that it's not just a bonnet assembly, seat, washer retainer, aireator stripped or broken off?


You can see the hot handle is smashed and the flange looks like he was hitting it with a chisel. Doubt I'd be able to disassemble it without destroying it completely. Perhaps I could get new trim?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Plumbersteve said:


> Any suggestions for faucet replacement? Cust damaged faucet trying to repair. Should I just replace the bowl? Top? Vanity?


Have you already informed your customer that this particular sink cannot receive any other type of faucet? And if this faucet cannot be repaired, a compatible faucet replacement is their only option unless they want a new sink, faucet, vanity...etc.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Have you already informed your customer that this particular sink cannot receive any other type of faucet? And if this faucet cannot be repaired, a compatible faucet replacement is their only option unless they want a new sink, faucet, vanity...etc.


Yes


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Have you already informed your customer that this particular sink cannot receive any other type of faucet? And if this faucet cannot be repaired, a compatible faucet replacement is their only option unless they want a new sink, faucet, vanity...etc.






Plumbersteve said:


> Yes


Then tell them to call someone else. 

You wont find brand new trim for it unless you buy a new faucet.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Then tell them to call someone else.
> 
> You wont find brand new trim for it unless you buy a new faucet.


They already bought a new faucet. A regular moen widespread. I told him it wouldn't work. But. That shows that they're willing to get a new faucet if that's what it takes. That's where y'all come in. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> They already bought a new faucet. A regular moen widespread. I told him it wouldn't work. But. That shows that they're willing to get a new faucet if that's what it takes. That's where y'all come in. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


Maybe they can get a store credit refund...

Any time.


----------

